# models showcases designs by Von Folies by Dita Von Teese on the runway during L'Oreal Melbourne Fashion Festival 10.3.2012 x20



## beachkini (11 März 2012)

Dita Von Teese during the Von Follies show on day three of the 2012 L'Oreal Melbourne Fashion Festival in Melbourne - March 10,2012 (4x) Update - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(20 Dateien, 27.434.107 Bytes = 26,16 MiB)


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 März 2012)

zum teil megascharf :WOW: :thx: beach :thumbup:


----------



## stuftuf (11 März 2012)

Gollum schrieb:


> zum teil megascharf :WOW: :thx: beach :thumbup:



ich finde die alle nett


----------



## Q (12 März 2012)

... aber wehe man guckt doch mal auf die Frisuren  :thx:


----------



## DerMarx (13 März 2012)

hrrrr


----------



## SIKRA (13 März 2012)

Na, wer sagts denn. Auch bei Dita nichts was wirklich an die echten 60er erinnert.
Dabei kann sie es besser. Trotzdem hübsche Bilder.


----------

